# Verification of Employment Reference through telephonic conversation for visa -190



## ifthakhar (Mar 20, 2015)

I have lodged my visa application(Subclass-190,NSW State Sponsorship) on 1st January,2015.I have uploaded necessary documents during visa application including PCC.My CO assigned on 13th February,2015 and requested for my medical examinations and submit evidence of functional English for my spouse. I have completed medical examinations along with my family on 18th February,2015 and uploaded requested documents to my immi account and e-mailed to CO on 22nd February,2015.On 18th March,2015 from Australian High Commission office,Dhaka,Bangladesh made a phone call to inquire about myself and firstly talked with the company HR personal then secondly with my line Manger.My occupational classification is ANZSCO 233214(Structural Engineer) assessed from Engineers Australia.I have a total seven years of professional experience.My current position in my company is Deputy Manager( Quality Control) but i mentioned in my employment certificate which was signed by my line manager(Head of the Department) working as a Senior Structural Engineer in the present company.Csz i have to play role as a senior structural engineer also from Quality control department.I'm responsible to structural analysis,design and quality control of construction.In employment certificate i showed my joining date was 1st April,2010 but from HR department told the person who made the phone call my joining date was 24th April,2010.But actually i joined on 1st April,2010 and took a leave for 20 days and finally continue from 24th April,2010 to till now.HR counted the date from 24th April,2010 and rest of the day counted as leave without pay(LWP).The person asked why the mismatch with the joining date to my head of the department and also my current position.My HOD told him joining date might be differ due to documentation problem but from quality control department i'm the sole responsible for structural part.In our organization, internally we grade the position senior executive,Assistant Manager,Deputy Manager like this.Withing the organization it doesn't include as a Engineer before position.But when we give reference letter or employment certificate we recognize him as a Structural Engineer.My job responsibility includes all structural related works.

After this telephonic conversation the person who verified thanked to my HOD and disconnected the phone line. Now i'm afraid off about my visa whether this could be a problem or not to get the visa approval from my case officer as the person who verified put a question mark about my joining date and my position though my Line Manager strongly recommend me as a Structural Engineer and ensured continue my works with same till now.

Could anybody face this types of problem or suggest me what could i do in this circumstances.


----------

